# وظائف



## noraa (26 مايو 2007)

بسم الاب النادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس عليها اعتمادى . معلش انا عارفة انى ازعجتكم باقترحاتى  بس  كلة  للارتقاء بالمنتدى  ممكن  يكون واحد  صاحب شغل او مصنع ومحتاج  للعمال او  او وظائف لية  منعملش باب للوظائف وطالبين العمل
وياريت تكون المعلومات  كافية


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

*عزيزتي
اظن انها لاتنفع
حفاظا على سلامة الاخوة من اعوان ابليس​*


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

*المنتدى مسيحي تبشيري و ليس عملي وظائفي, اضافة الى ان المنتدى ينعدم من هذه المواضيع, فلا نستطيع بدأ قسم جديد دون وجود مادة مسبقة!*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

*خطر جدآ الموضوع دا*

*لأنة لازم كدا يتحط معلومات شخصية و دقيقة جدآ عن الطالب الشغل او المطلوب*

*و المنتدى اعداءة كتير من أعوان ابليس و متربصين لأى معلومة زى كدا*


----------



## noraa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

بسم الاب النادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس عليها اعتمادى.اخواتى اشكر الرب من اجل نعمت الردور ولكن انا  فى  اقتراحى  لم اطلب اى بيانات عن  طالب الوطيفة ولاكن  انا مثلا  عندما اقرا جريدة مثلا وطنى اجد بها  طلبات  لموظفين انا  كان اقتراحى ان من يقرا مثل هذا لا علية سوا نقل الموضوع لاعضاء المنتدى وبالنسبة  لرد الاخ الزعيم  النتدى تبشيرى ولاكن  فى بشارتنا لابد من مساعدة الغير وهذا امر  ليس صعبا  ان احسن دخل اخواة لى فى المسيحية بدل من  العمالة من اشخاص اخرون؟ويحدث ما قد يعذب بعض الاسر المسيحية من  اجل المال  ومن اجل كلام الغير مسموح لدى اولاد الله ولدى عائلتنا وللحفاظ على بنتانا  على دينهم واتنمى ان يكون قد فهمت ما قصدت  ومرسى  لكم جميعا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

*نورا الاعلان من غير عنوان او رقم تليفون مالهوش لازمة .. فاهمانى*​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

انا مع نورا طب اعملوا قسم للمشروعات الصغيرة 
ازاي تتعمل ومنين وفلوسة منين وازاي وكل حاجة عنها 
وشكرا​


----------



## Sameh_Salama (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

اقتراح جميل و لكن ممكن نبتعد عن المشاكل و المخاوف عن طريق تاكد اداره النتدى من البيانات المرسله  و لا ايه وجه نظركم


----------



## noraa (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وظائف*

يا جماعة بعض شبابنا  لا يكون لى خبرة ولا صداقة اية المشكلة اننا نساعدة ونقدم لة فكرة او  مكان للعمل بدل ما وقتة يضيع


----------



## marmar2962006 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وظائف*

*فعلا الاقتراح ده كويس جدا جدا وياريت يتنفز :new5::new5::new5:*:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## marmar2962006 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وظائف*

*


		كود:
	

:smil13:وعلى فكرة احنا بندخل على الموقع لاننا متاكدين ان الموقع عليه رقابة عالية جدا وان مكانش كدة مكناش هنتاكد ان المعلومات الخاصة بنا في يد امينة ود دائما اتكالك على الله

*


----------



## cute_kolombos (21 يونيو 2010)

*مطلوب دبلوم تجارة قسم زخرفة لمصنع اتوبيسات*


----------

